# Certificate of Posting



## twofor1 (29 Aug 2008)

I have on a few occasions in different Post Offices asked for a Certificate of Posting. On each occasion the procedure has been the same – I wave an envelope, the cashier does not look at the name or address on it, they simply stamp a certificate, hand it to me and say, fill in the details and post it in the box yourself.

  Recently I filled out this certificate at the counter and asked the assistant to confirm the name and address on the letter is the same as on the certificate and then to take the letter behind the counter, as this is the only way An Post can truly certify I have sent this letter, with a look of dismay this was reluctantly done.

  After experiencing this I know a Certificate of Posting is meaningless, 
  I know I could register it at a cost and this would prove it was sent and received.

  My question is has anyone successfully used a Certificate of Posting to prove they sent a letter?


----------



## Luternau (29 Aug 2008)

twofor1 said:


> My question is has anyone successfully used a Certificate of Posting to prove they sent a letter?



A cert will prove something was sent-to somewhere. Thats all. As you say there could be a difference in the address on the item, or the barcode number (if applicable) and the cert-no verification is made. Cert only really applicable to Reg items-not ordinary post as no proof of receipt.

I have worked in international mails regulation (abroad) and this would not happen in say Switzerland or Germany for example. In both cased at the counter they enter the addresss on the item into their system and you get a printed receipt with the computer gererated item number which is linked to an address-iron clad proof on both sides. 

From a legal point of view the Irish system is so flawed that it could not be held as firm proof. Have you a specific reason for asking this question?


----------



## sandrat (29 Aug 2008)

maybe its a dublin thing? i've gottem before in tullamore and portlaoise and they always filled out the address part for me


----------



## Vanilla (29 Aug 2008)

sandrat said:


> maybe its a dublin thing? i've gottem before in tullamore and portlaoise and they always filled out the address part for me


 
Ditto. Actually we generally have our own book of the certs and bring them with us to the PO filled out so the staff only have to check and stamp them.


----------



## twofor1 (29 Aug 2008)

Luternau said:


> From a legal point of view the Irish system is so flawed that it could not be held as firm proof. Have you a specific reason for asking this question?



 I sold a car, filled out the registration cert with the new owner as required and asked for the Certificate of Posting just in case it never made it to the Dept of Transport, as if it did get lost in the post, I would still be the registered owner and could be liable for any future speeding/parking fines or even worse un paid toll charges on the M50. 

  If this happened, would the Guards or the NRA accept this? I think they too could reasonably argue that this certificate is meaningless. I cannot believe that An Post can issue a Certificate of Posting when they have no idea who it was posted to, where it was posted to, or if it was even posted at all.


----------



## Luternau (29 Aug 2008)

I think you are worrying too much about that occurance-if you can prove you sold the car by other means -cancelling insurance, insuring another car, then that would be helpful if your worst fear comes along. It would also be helpful to have copies of the paperwork for transfer of ownership. I would not be relying on a 3rd party (An Post) organisation to help you make a case that the car was sold on a certain date.


----------



## twofor1 (29 Aug 2008)

Luternau said:


> I think you are worrying too much about that occurance-if you can prove you sold the car by other means -cancelling insurance, insuring another car, then that would be helpful if your worst fear comes along. It would also be helpful to have copies of the paperwork for transfer of ownership. I would not be relying on a 3rd party (An Post) organisation to help you make a case that the car was sold on a certain date.



 Yes I can prove by other means I sold the car and I have the new owner’s details etc. The issue here is not what the letter is about. If my letter did get lost in the post and I have a Certificate of Posting I should be able to rely on An Post to help me make a case. But as this certificate appears to be meaningless, I would think it carries very little weight.


----------

